# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  В Душанбе пройдет совместное заседание Совета глав Администраций связи РСС и Координационного совета

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

